# 1949 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle Model B607 All Original Survivor



## Jewelman13 (Apr 23, 2016)

Today I found locally a well taken care of 1949 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle Model B607. Story goes it was bought brand new and used for delivering newspapers... This bike is all original survivor!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## jkent (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice job on a very clean survivor!
Let me know if you ever plan to pass it on.
JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 23, 2016)

GREAT FIND!
GREAT CONDITION!


----------



## Dave K (Apr 23, 2016)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 23, 2016)

Oooff...you needed a black belt poker face when he rolls this one out of the garage...dang.

"Meh...kinda dirty...and I bet heavy..ugh...last thing you need takin' up room in your garage. Wife would kill me if I had something like that knockin' around...would you go $30? Gimme $30 and I'll get it the heck out of here."


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2016)

I love finding original owner bikes but, they never look this good.
Outstanding find.
Enjoy the ooooohs & aaaaaahs! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 25, 2016)

Great find!
I love the U.S. Royal Master tires and have never seen these in blackwalls before.
I vote you leave it just like you found it.
Thanks for sharing.

Greg M.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Unbelievable OG bike. These are what we all dream of finding, and in this condition. Great bike, I'm glad for you.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2016)

Super nice survivor! Congrats on a great find. I have a '46 in the same color.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 27, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Super nice survivor! Congrats on a great find. I have a '46 in the same color.




Got any pics?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Boris (Apr 27, 2016)

Beautiful! A dream find!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 27, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


>




Looks awesome!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2016)

your's is in a lot better condition than what I found. The bike you scored is gonna be an eye popper when it's cleaned up.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow, she sure is pretty!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 30, 2016)

In a flood, I would grab this before family members.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2016)

LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## 56 Vette (May 1, 2016)

Wow! Outstanding bike! Enjoy it!! Joe


----------



## HARPO (May 13, 2016)

You can tell that the bike was loved, especially since it was used to deliver newspapers in all kinds of weather. 
This also proves that there are still bikes in this condition out there...it just takes a lot of looking and a lot of luck and timing. Congrats on a beautiful find!

fred


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2016)

Must be true, coming from a kangaroo.


----------

